# What to feed wild pheasants



## Tunaman

I have wild pheasants feeding at my deer feeder. But the deer eat the corn up before the pheasants can get to it. What can I put out there that the deer won't touch but will feed my pheasants?


----------



## gunfun13

Maybe a mix containing smaller grains like wheat or sorghum. Deer will eat those grains, especially during the winter..but would guess the small grain size would make it much more difficult for the deer to clean up and more would get left behind. Broadcasting it thin would help as well. At my lake house I use a mix from the local farm co-op that contains sorghum, wheat, corn, sunflower seeds and maybe a few more things. It attracts just about every animal in the area.


----------



## Thirty pointer

Cheap bird food with lots of millet and cracked corn too small for deer .Treasure those birds they are going fast .


----------



## LoBrass

Second the wheat.

I have issues with squirrels. The birds (turkeys and pheasants) tear up the wheat while the *****, deer and squirrels pretty much leave it alone.

Runs great through a feeder too.

I move my feeder often too as the volunteer wheat which does germinate is good later in the year for the deer.


----------



## Tunaman

I have all those animals in my back yard. I will give the small grains a try. Qf&f have that on sale now. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Try putting a fence horizontally about 12" off the ground under the deer feeder.


----------



## bad dog

Is this a feeder where you hunt or in your yard? If you already have wild pheasant there must a food source nearby. Consider habitat improvements and managing predator populations as well.


----------



## Tunaman

PVC tube in the yard. Farm fields on south and west side of property.


----------



## METTLEFISH

12 Ga. #4 shot...


----------



## barnacle bill

try a raised platform, like they use for turkeys. bill


----------



## mi duckdown

Is it legal to feed deer all year?


----------

